# meglio vs migliore



## Artrella

Ciao!
Non sò che cosa devo domandare... ma sempre ho dubbio di quando devo usare una parola o l'altra?  Qualquno potrebbe darmi qualchi esempi?
Grazie!


----------



## Jana337

Ciao Art

alcuni esempi = qualche esempio (mai in plurale)

migliore - un aggettivo
meglio - un avverbio 

Il mio amico migliore si chiama Alessandro.
Sarà meglio andare a letto perché sono stanchissima.

Megliore sarà una forma di migliore che non si usa molto.

Spero ti sia d'aiuto.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Artrella said:
			
		

> Adesso sto leggendo un'altro thread >>  ci spingono troppo lontano la malattia del fegato può ridurci a *miglior consiglio*, imponendoci (fino che non l’avremmo imparata da noi) una forzata moderazione.
> 
> Si dice "miglior" perche è nome maschile, no?  Se fosse un nome femminile devo scrivere "migliore"?  O questo è il plurale?
> Scusa per la domanda... sò che è un po' stupida... ma sto imparando sola a casa...



Non è mica una domanda stupida. 

Secondo me il genere del sostantivo non c'entra. Mi ricordo per esempio che a Bologna c'è la miglior qualità della vita. 
Si usa la forma corta quando "migliore" (maggiore, minore, peggiore e forse altri) precede il sostantivo. 

Jana


----------



## Artrella

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Non è mica una domanda stupida.
> 
> Secondo me il genere del sostantivo non c'entra. Mi ricordo per esempio che a Bologna c'è la miglior qualità della vita.
> Si usa la forma corta quando "migliore" (maggiore, minore, peggiore e forse altri) precede il sostantivo.
> 
> Jana




Grazie Jana! Your explanations are always crystal clear!! Thanks!!


----------



## Elisa68

_Meglio_ (avverbio comparativo di bene=better):

_Oggi mi sento meglio._
_Conosco Roma meglio di te._

_Meglio/migliore_ (aggettivo comparativo di buono=better):

_Questa pasta e meglio/migliore di quella che abbiamo mangiato ieri._

_Migliore_ (avverbio/aggettivo superlativo di bene/buono=best)

_Questo vino è il migliore che c'è!_ (Colloquiale:_ questo vino è il meglio che c'è)._


----------



## Otter

Ciao a tutti,

Can someone tell me what the difference is between 'meglio' and 'migliore'.

I saw on a post, the translation of "I'm simply the best" is "_sono semplicemente la migliore'. Would it be possible to use the same if there were a feminine noun following? __And adding "and it's possible. . ." _

"E possibilmente _sono semplicemente la migliore_ _________" or is "la migliore" a noun in itself and if one wants to add a noun, one must use "meglio" to describe it. Also, is there a feminine version. . . "meglia"?

grazie. 

Otter.


----------



## Karl!!!!

Hi Otter. I'm pretty certain there are some good threads on this subject already, I have checked myself! Best thing to do is type 'meglio' into the WR dictionary and scroll down to see other threads on the subject, then come back with any questions that haven't been answered.


----------



## virgilio

Otter,
        "migliore" is an adjective "meglio" is an adverb.
e.g.
Ho trovato una soluzione migliore I have found a better solution ("better" describes "solution")
Lui parla italiano meglio di me     He speaks Italian better than me (i.e. "in a better way")

Hope this helps.
All the best 
Virgilio


----------



## chris4984

Ciao a tutti. I have researched other threads regarding the the issue of when to use "meglio" or "migliore" and while they have been for the most part helpful, I still would like a stronger understanding of the topic, so for my own clarity, I just want to throw out what I think to be correct and perhaps someone out there can confirm it. It is my understanding that when you are saying something is "better" in comparison to something else similar, you use "migliore". For example, and please correct my italian if there any errors, "Il vino che ho comprato è migliore del vino hai comprato." I think you use "meglio" when you are saying that something has more value than something else, for example, "È meglio risparmiare i soldi che spendere i soldi". Am I on the right track here? Thanks for your help.

Moderator note: if you think that the information you found in an old thread is not enough, you're free to ask for a more detailed translation in the same thread, without opening a new one, but simply adding a post to the existing discussion.


----------



## giovannino

chris4984 said:


> Am I on the right track here?


 
I think you are. Just a few notes on your examples. In the first one I would feel the need to add the subject pronouns (at least "tu") for emphasis' sake and avoid repeating "vino": il vino che ho comprato (io) è migliore di quello che hai comprato tu.
In your second example I would omit "i soldi": è meglio risparmiare che spendere.


----------



## sam1978

chris4984 said:


> Ciao a tutti. I have researched other threads regarding the the issue of when to use "meglio" or "migliore" and while they have been for the most part helpful, I still would like a stronger understanding of the topic, so for my own clarity, I just want to throw out what I think to be correct and perhaps someone out there can confirm it. It is my understanding that when you are saying something is "better" in comparison to something else similar, you use "migliore". For example, and please correct my italian if there any errors, "Il vino che ho comprato *io *è migliore del vino *che *hai comprato *tu*." I think you use "meglio" when you are saying that something has more value than something else, for example, "È meglio risparmiare i soldi che spendere i soldi". Am I on the right track here? Thanks for your help.



generally:
migliore = better than; so... "è migliore *di *(del, della, dello,...)
meglio + *verb *es.: meglio andare via... it would be better to go out...
But... maybe someone could be add something else...


----------



## googs185

What is the difference between Meglio and Migliore, especially when comparing two things?


----------



## Hockey13

Meglio is an adverb and migliore is an adjective. Meglio matches up with "bene" and "migliore" matches up with "buono." Both of them mean "better." Examples:

Va meglio? (Are you doing better? Is it going better?)

Perché facciamo la spesa quando possiamo fare qualcosa migliore? (Why are we out shopping when we can be doing something better?)


----------



## googs185

Grazie! But if you are using them in comparison such as "Do you like Italian better than English?" is it- "Ti piasce l'italiano meglio che l'inglese?" or something different?


----------



## Hockey13

Ti piace l'italiano meglio *dell*'inglese?

Yes this is correct because "meglio" modifies the verb "piacere" here, so the use of the adverb is correct.


----------



## googs185

Grazie. So when would one use Megliori in a similar comparative sentence?


----------



## nexus

Hockey13 said:


> Ti piace l'italiano meglio più *dell*'inglese?


 
Sorry, hockey13


----------



## googs185

But one would say "l'italiano e melgio dell'inglese" right?


----------



## Hockey13

googs185 said:


> But one would say "l'italiano e melgio dell'inglese" right?



Yeh, I think you're right. It's hard for me to come up with examples to fit what you want. 

I usually use migliore as an adjective plain and simple.

Abbiamo bisogno di un migliore giocatore.

Ti piacerebbero migliori voti?

Then I also use it to say things like "the best"...

Il migliore giocatore è Wayne Gretzky.

Questa foto è la migliore.


----------



## Dr. X

Qualche correzione:



googs185 said:


> But one would say "l'italiano *è* melgio dell'inglese" right?





Hockey13 said:


> Yeh, I think you're right. It's hard for me to come up with examples to fit what you want.
> 
> I usually use migliore as an adjective plain and simple.
> 
> Abbiamo bisogno di un giocatore migliore .
> 
> Ti piacerebbero voti migliori?
> 
> Then I also use it to say things like "the best"...
> 
> Il miglior giocatore è Wayne Gretzky.
> oppure
> Il giocatore migliore è Wayne Gretzky.
> 
> Questa foto è la migliore.


----------



## brian

The word "like" in English puts native speakers in a sort of trap when translating into Italian.

_I like coffee more (than tea).
I like coffee better (than tea).
_
The use of "more" is, of course, preferable, especially in formal writing; but "better" in such a case is, at the very least, tolerable, if not altogether common.

Italian, however, can't tolerate "meglio" in such a case, so only "più" works.

_Mi piace il caffè più del tè. 
Mi piace il caffè meglio del tè. _


brian


----------



## kathy sartorel

A volte la differenza fra meglio e migliore mi dano certi problemmi..... Ho capito le regole però può autarmi con questa frase.

The best time for me or tell me the best time that would suit you.

Dammi l'indirizzo e il temp migliore o Dammi l'indirizzo o il tempo meglio.

Grazie come sempre

Katerina


----------



## nexus

kathy sartorel said:


> A volte la differenza fra meglio e migliore mi dano dà qualche problema certi problemmi..... Ho capito le regole però può potete aiutarmi con questa frase.
> 
> The best time for me or tell me the best time that would suit you.
> 
> Dammi l'indirizzo e il temp migliore o Dammi l'indirizzo o il tempo meglio.
> 
> Grazie come sempre
> 
> Katerina


 
"... il momento migliore per me o dimmi il momento che ti sta/va meglio"
Out of curiosity, where did you get that word (indirizzo) from?


----------



## kathy sartorel

La parola indirizzo means 'address' l'ho controllata nel dizionario di Zanichelli.  

What I wanted to know exactly was.......

If I want to say to another person......

Give me the address and the best time for you ...........

That's why I wrote above il tempo migliore o il tempo meglio.

Which would be correct?

Many thanks.

And so prompt

Kathy


----------



## Janey UK

Hi

I've checked the thread history and the dictionary and I can't find any posts that cover exactly what I need to know - but apologies in advance if this topic has already been done to death!

Basically, I get confused between my adjectives and adverbs when using words such as "better" and "worse". 

I've tried to sort it all in my mind with some examples, but I fear I'm still going horribly astray. Can some kind person correct the following sentences, and try to point out where I'm going wrong?


I need to improve my pronunciation
Devo *migliorare* la mia articolazione delle parole

I’ve been working really hard to improve my understanding of Italian
Stavo lavorando molto duro per *migliorare* il mio conoscenza del Italiano

I think my pronunciation is better than before
Credo che la mia espressione sia *migliore* di prima

I think I speak better than before
Credo che io parli *meglio* di prima

I can notice a real improvement in your pronunciation
Posso notare un proprio *miglioramento* nella tua espressione

Without a doubt, you have definitely improved!
Senza dubbio, ha certamente *migliorato*!

Really? I think I’m getting worse!
Davvero? Credo che io *stia peggiorando*

I feel that my pronunciation is worse than yours.
Mi sento che la mia pronuncia *sia &shy;peggiore* che la tua. 

I think I’m worse than before!
Credo che io sia *peggiorato *di prima!

Credo che io sia *peggiore* di te...
I think I’m worse than you…

That sentence was the worst I’ve ever spoken!
Quell’ frase era *il peggiore* che ho mai parlato!

I feel worse about my capacity to learn than I did a year ago.
Sento *peggio* della mia capacità di imparare che ho sentito un anno fa.


Many thanks!

Jane xxx


----------



## MABS

meglio is an adverb;migliore is an adjective; 

From my textbook:

1) Madonna è meglio di Justin Timberlake.
2) Pensate che i vini della California siano migliori di quelli dell'Italia?

Why use migliore if it is coming after the verb essere? (We use meglio after essere is example 1.)


----------



## fibb

Ciao MABS, 

comunque, rispondendoti, secondo me non c'è niente di sbagliato nemmeno nel dire :
"Pensate che i vini della California siano meglio di quelli dell'Italia?"
Ciao Ciao


----------



## federicoft

'Meglio' is both an adjective and an adverb, while 'migliore' is just an adverb.
You can perfectly say "...siano meglio di quelli dell'Italia" too.


----------



## effeundici

federicoft said:


> 'Meglio' is both an adjective and an adverb, while 'migliore' is just an adverb.
> You can perfectly say "...siano migliori di quelli dell'Italia" too.


 
_Actually my dictionary says that both can be adverb or adjective_


----------



## federicoft

Migliore un avverbio?


----------



## effeundici

federicoft said:


> Migliore un avverbio?


 
You wrote it!


----------



## federicoft

Beh, non mi pare.


----------



## effeundici

federicoft said:


> 'Meglio' is both an adjective and an adverb, while 'migliore' is just an adverb.
> You can perfectly say "...siano meglio di quelli dell'Italia" too.


 
Is it me or you who needs glasses???


----------



## federicoft

Could you please elaborate?


----------



## neuromatico

Hi Federicoft,

I think you meant to say _migliore_ is just an adjective, not an adverb. (Actually, it can also be a noun and, according to Garzanti, an adverb.) 
A simple mistake. Now, let's please stay on topic.


----------



## federicoft

Err... of course yes, my bad.
Migliore - adjective
Meglio - adjective or adverb


----------



## randomfuoco

Ok, sono un po' confuso da questi due esempi che ho visto in questo thread.

Madonna è meglio di Justin Timberlake
e
L'italiano e' meglio di Inglese

Madonna, JT, italiano e inglese sono tutti sostantivi, allora perche' viene usato l'avverbio _meglio_ invece dell'aggettivo _migliore_?

Grazie, e sentitevi liberi di fare il mio italiano piu' scorrevole.


----------



## brian

Look at the post right above yours. _Meglio_ can be an adjective as well. See here.


----------



## Buzzulini

Ciao!

Vorrei sapere quale, meglio o migliore, sarebbe la forma giusta per queste frasi:

1. Cerca di lavorare __________.
2. Il carattere di tua sorella è __________ del tuo!
3. Sei ancora davanti alla TV!? Non hai qualcosa di __________ da fare?
4. Dobbiamo trovare in fretta la soluzione __________.
5. È __________ se domani ti telefono io.
6. Questo ristorante è __________ dell'altro, senza dubbio qui si mangia __________.

Grazie!!


----------

